# Rear Hydraulics



## Rodney Fields (Jan 24, 2005)

I AM GOING TO PUT REAR HYDRAULICS ON MY JD 4310 W/POWER REVERSER TO RUN A STUMP GRINDER. I WILL NEED TO OPERATE TWO CYLINDERS, ONE FOR UP/DOWN AND ONE FOR LEFT/RIGHT. THE DIVERTER VALVE WOULD WORK BEST, BUT IT'S A LITTLE TOO MUCH MONEY($1100 PLUS LABOR). MY DEALERSHIP SAID THEY COULD PUT ON A POWER BEYOND KIT AND A 4 WAY DIRECTIONAL VALVE CONTROLLED BY A LEVER. THE COST OF THIS SET-UP WOULD BE AROUND $550 PLUS 6 HOURS LABOR @ 50 BUCKS AN HOUR. MY QUESTION-- HOW HARD IS THIS JOB? SHOULD I DO THIS MYSELF? I HAVE A SHOP WITH A JACK, AND AIR TOOLS. ALSO WILL IT VOID MY WARRANTY IF I DO THE WORK MYSELF? ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED (WOW I CAN'T SPELL)


----------

